# Hamilton 922 Info Needed



## jackals7 (Oct 18, 2008)

I came across this Hamilton Pocket watch. I was cleaning out an apartment and was told that they had everything they wanted. Anything I found I could either have or throw away. Well I found this pocket watch. It was in an old green velvet case. It has two fold outs. When you open it the first time the watch in viewable. Then the side the watch is in folds out a second time so you can remove the watch. I am hoping someone can give me some information on it.

The information listed inside is as follows

Hamilton Watch Co

Lancaster, PA

21 jewels

992

2415385

Double roller

adjusted

5 positions

on the inside of back cover

Bunn Special

model

Wadsworth

quality

10 karet

gold filled

Pat's pending

7422187


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The fellas at WatchUSeek already gave you a whole heap of info...what kind of information do you *WANT*?


----------



## jackals7 (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes they have been very helpfull and I have thanked them all for their info. I'm just seeking more opinions and suggestions on the watch and what I should do with it. Also more info since there seems to be some questions on that date it was made and the fact that the watch is a hamilton and the case says Bunn Special.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

What a beauty! It was made in 1931!

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If you intend to USE the watch, then I suggest you find a good watchmaker and have him overhaul it. Don't run the watch without having it serviced. If you intend to use the watch daily (or with any sort of frequency as a regular timepiece), then the watch should be serviced every five years.

A bit of advice on watchmakers, find a PROPER one. Those joints which say: "Professional/expert jewellery and watchmakers" or the small joints which have "Watch-repair" on them are no good. They deal with more modern stuff and probably won't have the expertise to repair or service an antique railroad watch. You need a professional watchmaker who services watches and nothing else and who knows his parts. Unfortunately such watchmakers are rare, but they can be found.

The watch was made in either 1926 or 1931, I agree these are very wide dates but...who knows. The serial-number on the movement suggests 1931. As for the movement/case anomoly, I reckon that's due to a Hamilton movement being recased. Perhaps the original case was damaged and the railroad man (who possibly owned this watch) couldn't afford to have the case repaired so simply had the movement gutted from the old case and put into a new one.


----------

